# Sammy in PA



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

So I have been looking at this baby since last week. His name is Sammy and he is just adorable (dont know how to add the link but he is in petfinder). I just recieved an email from the foster and she will call me tomorrow for an interview YAY...im so excited, hopefully Snowy will be as excited as me, she is very protective of my time :dothewave:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca and I will keep our fingers and paws crossed for you. Good luck and keep us posted! He's a lucky little fellow!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Sep 9 2008, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632466


> So I have been looking at this baby since last week. His name is Sammy and he is just adorable (dont know how to add the link but he is in petfinder). I just recieved an email from the foster and she will call me tomorrow for an interview YAY...im so excited, hopefully Snowy will be as excited as me, she is very protective of my time :dothewave:[/B]



Just pull up Sammy's Petfinder page, "right" click on the address (above the page), copy, then "right" click and paste into the forum.

Then we can see him!! If not, then PM me your zip code, and I'll do it for you.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

He only comes up on my saved pets in petfinder....they took him down today due to the amount of request


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

UPDATE::::: So Sammy was adopted by another family which im happy and a little sad that it wasnt me : ) But in the other hand I im in line to adopt little Sonny.....Sonny is a 2 -3 yrd old maltese with a little heart murmur and I just fell in love with him...I hope the copy and paste works so you guys can see what a cutie..... :Sooo cute: 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11912831


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

You're right-Sonny is so cute. It sounds like he really needs a permanent loving home-I hope it works out for you and him!


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Hoping you'll be able to have Sonny come live with you!! rayer: Don't let the heart murmur, worry you any, Joy's been living with her's for a long time, and she has more energy, than all of us! All Sonny needs his daily meds and lots of love! He has a wise old look to his eyes! 
Good Luck and keep us posted. 
Robin,Joy and Zoey


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Sep 19 2008, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637560


> UPDATE::::: So Sammy was adopted by another family which im happy and a little sad that it wasnt me : ) But in the other hand I im in line to adopt little Sonny.....Sonny is a 2 -3 yrd old maltese with a little heart murmur and I just fell in love with him...I hope the copy and paste works so you guys can see what a cutie..... :Sooo cute:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11912831[/B]


Sonny has more than a little heart murmur, he has Chronic Valvular Disease. I have a friend who had a King Charles spaniel with that. It's genetic in the breed. It's a pretty serious condition that can shorten their life and require pretty expensive treatment and veterinary care.

I certainly don't want to discourage you from adopting a dog with health issues as I live with one myself, but please research the condition thoroughly. Make sure you are financially and emotionally prepared to deal with Sonny's condition. If you feel you are, you will be doing a wonderful thing by giving Sonny a forever home.

Here are a few links for you:

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/chronic-valvu...dogs/page1.aspx

http://www.cavalierhealth.org/mitral_valve_disease.htm

Chronic Valvular Disease


----------

